# Info please



## BC731 (Mar 4, 2021)

Looking for a little guidance on peptides .
CJC 1295/ Ipamorelin.
Ive been reading up on these and cant really find any reviews. Anyone have advice. thank you


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 4, 2021)

Not a lot of sarms or peptide fans here but hopefully you'll get a response...


----------



## BC731 (Mar 4, 2021)

I see that. Thank you Ill  keep reading..


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2021)

I've used it before, paired with GHRP-6.

It was an annoyingly frequent amount of injections. 

Can't say if it even did anything, but I wouldn't use them again, I'd just get HGH instead.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 4, 2021)

To much pinning for little to no benefit.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2021)

while there may be some science somewhere, I've never had any noticeable benefit from peptides.  It appears there is a tendency for the peptides to be either under dosed or completely bunk as well, depending in the peptide.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m a SARMS guy. I like peptides. But I want some intro (also according to guidelines) tell us more about yourself before we get started. 
Age, stats, goals, experience in training and experience in supps.


----------

